# Watch today's Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good morning, everyone! Today, the Utah Wildlife Board will set big game and antlerless permit numbers for the 2020 hunts.

The meeting will be held online only. Board members have already viewed the biologists' presentations and received comments sent in by the public.

The meeting is scheduled to begin at 9 a.m., and we will be livestreaming it via YouTube.

If you're interested, please check out the agenda and watch it online!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I am not going to be able to have this video playing in the background like I normally do for WB meetings. If anyone is watching, I'd appreciate people posting updates on decisions here. I can be checking online, but won't be able to be broadcasting the video today.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GREAT discussion on the late LE muzzleloader hunt on all GS deer units - (potentially .5% or 5 tags allocated per unit to the late LE muzzleloader hunt)!

Decreased of an additional 800 GS buck tags on the Cache Unit.

The division, in my opinion, has done a fantastic job of presenting doe carryover rates and fawn survival rates!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Cache general season buck deer 800 tag decrease. Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

West Kaiparowits Bighorn Sheep tags to stay at 12, matching 2019's numbers. 

5 to 1, motion passes.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Henry Mountains Bison Archery Only resident permit increased from 1 to 2. 

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Reduce San Juan general season deer tags by 150 additional tags, adding to the division's recommendations of a 500 tag cut, making the total cut 650 tags.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Keep Nebo unit elk tags at 2019 levels and address the age objective on that unit and other units as well. 

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

La Sal general season deer additional cut of 100, adding to the division's recommendation of 300, making a total 400 tag cut. 1300 to 900.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Book Cliffs Antlerless Elk to have a total of 150 tags, 75 tags less than division proposal.

Unanimous.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Book Cliffs Antlerless Elk to have a total of 150 tags, 75 tags less than division proposal.
> 
> Unanimous.


Did they pass the reduction in the roadless area from the 30 proposed by the division down to the 15 proposed by the RAC?

I didn't hear the conclusion on that debate.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

All antlerless recommendations by the division were approved.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

CPAjeff said:


> Did they pass the reduction in the roadless area from the 30 proposed by the division down to the 15 proposed by the RAC?
> 
> I didn't hear the conclusion on that debate.


No, a biologist explained and Randy receded that part of the motion.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot to add that all other Bucks, Bulls, and OIAL were accepted as presented by the division.

Unanimous.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RC-

*THANK YOU!!!! *


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RC - You're awesome!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

CWMU rule amendments approved as presented.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

CWMU 2020 antlerless permit recommendation approved as presented.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Nine Mile, Range Creek Unit management bison hunt, approved as presented. With clarification that this recommendation will be revisited yearly.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Predatory Wildlife Species Policy Revision approved as presented.

Unanimous.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Cougar and Bear Rule Amendments approved as presented.

Unanimous.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I really like the RC cliff note format. I usually watch these but this was a hell of a lot nicer. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just wanna know what I'm supposed to be outraged about. Can someone let me know?

TIA


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If you need feel free to be outraged about further lowering the antlerless permit numbers on my hunting unit. My outrage brings me no relief but perhaps it will for you.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well butter my flapjacks! Looks like I'm gonna need to be planning out some UT bison hunting in future years!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Did they talk anything about goat numbers? got so bored watching couldn't watch it anymore had to go feed the horses :neutral: "Goat lives matter.8)


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Did they talk anything about goat numbers? got so bored watching couldn't watch it anymore had to go feed the horses :neutral: "Goat lives matter.8)


I don't believe that they did. I might have missed it, but i'm pretty sure they did not.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

So... will Utah start a week from today? Or 2 weeks from today?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MooseMeat said:


> So... will Utah start a week from today? Or 2 weeks from today?


See this thread

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/174938-well-when-gonna-start-326.html#post2174661


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like from a Central Region RAC point of view, they pretty much followed the RAC's recommendations. Cool!


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Has the DWR released the tag allocation per unit, per weapon, per resident vs NR, yet?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> Has the DWR released the tag allocation per unit, per weapon, per resident vs NR, yet?


The Res vs NRs may be a little off, but now that we know the final numbers, it's just a matter of figuring it out for ourselves! It's all in the RAC packet.


----------

